# The queen endorses brexuits



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

By appointment to her majesty Queen Elizabeth 11

Brexuits A delightful savory buiscuit made by Fortnum & Mason Ltd Piccadilly W1

I am looking at the tin in front of me as I type, it was my fathers.

An exit biscuit, by Royal appointment.

Ian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Love to see a photo of that, I would copy and paste it and email to Boris, just for the hell of it.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

(_Copy to the Sun for future reference_ ) :serious:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Have looked on mr google and cannot find a reference or picture of this tin. Might be worth some money!!
Will have to wait till my wife gets back to take a low resolution picture to post.
My camera has a minimum setting of 6Million pixels which is too large.

Ian


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

icer said:


> By appointment to her majesty Queen Elizabeth 11
> 
> Brexuits A delightful savory buiscuit made by Fortnum & Mason Ltd Piccadilly W1
> 
> ...


Who is Queen Elizabeth the Eleventh? :grin2:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Is it a wind-up like this one?

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Queen-Elizab...rtnum-Mason-/231843624797?hash=item35faf4f75d

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Possibly made up from recycled Fiat parts.

cabby


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Here we go, as promised

Bidding war to start, now

Ian


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Well I never - Presumably a breakfast biscuit (back in the day)

Cheers

Dave


----------

